# Cu-Avana Toro Cigar Review - Okay smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a mild cigar that builds a little but never gets to medium body. The flavor is not bad with hinds of wood and tobacco. Not bitter, but not ...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Toro Cigar Review - Okay smoke


----------

